# Can't send mail via my postfix set up



## BigDaveyL (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am hosting a postfix virtual domain.  I can't seem to send mail.  I am trying to use SASL to auth against my courier imap server.

When I try to send from the actual host I get this error in my mail logs:

```
Jul 19 11:19:45 c7vv postfix/smtp[75914]: fatal: specify a password table via the `smtp_sasl_password_maps' configuration paramete
```

And when I try to send from thunderbird, I was getting this error:


```
Jul 18 19:31:17 c7vv postfix/smtpd[61054]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from xxxxx.rochester.res.rr.com[xxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxx]: 554 5.7.1 <xxxxxxx>: Relay access denied; from=<dave@thelinuxgeek.org> to=<xxxxx> proto=ESMTP helo=<xxxx>
```

Here is my /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf:


```
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix

mail_owner = postfix
default_privs = nobody
setgid_group = maildrop

inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = ipv4
#myhostname = host.domain.tld
#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld
#mydomain = domain.tld
#myorigin = $myhostname
#myorigin = $mydomain
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain, mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
mynetworks_style = host
#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

relayhost =

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

debug_peer_level = 2
debugger_command =
         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
         ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2
default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

mailbox_command = /usr/local/bin/procmail
home_mailbox = Maildir/

virtual_mailbox_domains = thelinuxgeek.org
virtual_uid_maps = static:10000
virtual_gid_maps = static:10000
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/virtual_mailboxes
virtual_mailbox_maps = hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/virtual_malbox_recipients

smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_key_file = /usr/local/etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /usr/local/etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /usr/local/etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

smtpd_sasl_path = smtpd
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtp_sasl_type = cyrus
smtp_sender_dependent_authentication = yes
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
        permit_sasl_authenticated,
        permit_mynetworks,
        reject_unauth_destination
```

And here's how I'm starting sasl in /etc/rc.conf:


```
saslauthd_flags="-a rimap -r -O imap.thelinuxgeek.org"
saslauthd_enable="YES"
```


----------

